
Show HN: Kubespy, a CLI tool for observing Kubernetes resources in real time - antics
https://github.com/pulumi/kubespy
======
ypeter
Looks promising, but without fuzzy matching or watching pods from a specific
Deployment, it's not very useful (to me). I don't know what the exact name of
my pods will be.

------
antics
Wow I thought this was dead! I wrote this please feel free to ask questions.
:)

------
collinf
This is awesome. I just hacked together a makeshift version of this using a
couple watch’s while debugging a deployment issue today. Always so interesting
to me when someone takes a step back from a problem and comes up with a great
solution to it. Kudos.

